# New member



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from just up the road.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome lakeman......... to the best bee web forum
going...... Now a bit better with your input.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Another one of you southern beeks that will get to talk about their bees before me! GOOD! Looking forward to hearing from you. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chareansap (Mar 2, 2021)

welcome


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, lakeman. 

Best of success to you this year.

Russ


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

They got you Russ.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> They got you Russ.


Man, 'they' sure did... I suppose I need to lodge a complaint with one of the 'Super Moderators'.

Thanks for pointing it out- got to make sure to check the date every time.

Russ


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I wonder if our new friend from Thailand that resurrected this thread is a beekeeper? Apis cerana or mellifera?


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> resurrected ... thread


While I accept full responsibility for not catching the outdated post, I am wondering is there anything that can be done within the new forum platform to keep these older posts from getting dredged up?

I know moderating is a thankless job, and I for one do appreciate all your hard work in keeping this forum running efficiently. If I knew who to contact, I'd heartily lobby for them to double your salary...


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> I'd heartily lobby for them to double your salary...


Too funny.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Litsinger said:


> If I knew who to contact, I'd heartily lobby for them to double your salary...


In theory, VerticalScope (the Beesource forum owner) monitors the "Admin" account. However, in my experience, they are not particularly responsive. So don't hold your breath ...


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello there! Welcome to the forum! See you.


----------

